# What do you spend the most time doing on Animal Crossing?



## thisistian (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm usually talking to my villagers to increase our friendship level


----------



## Turbo (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm normally trying to pay off all of this debt on my two-bit house.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Nov 25, 2016)

Sorting out my house and also landscaping!


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 25, 2016)

I usually spend the day buying items and trying to clean up my town and storage. I try to go through all of my tons and tons of items, plant trees and flowers, and plot places for public work projects.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 25, 2016)

Organizing flowers (its not going very well lol) and fishing.


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 25, 2016)

Trading. Seriously that's all I do now! I trade with the kind peeps on here :3


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

I spend the most time shopping and cleaning up my town, and bug hunting on the island to help pay off my house loans.


----------



## Star_Princess (Nov 30, 2016)

Digging for fossils to complete my museum collection, buying stuff, sorting through my junk, catching bugs on the island.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

I mostly chat with the villagers, though most of the time is actually spent trying to find them. >_<
Though right now I am spending most of my time trying to get all of the kiddie furniture as it's my favourite set plus I need to pay off my entire loan.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

Decorating my town and getting the new items.


----------



## dino (Dec 10, 2016)

i'm still working on my town design, paths, flower hybridization and such, even after 3 years playing. sometimes that feels tedious, but others it's quite a bice way to pass playing time, planning and building and making changes on a large scale. i like not sticking to one direction.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 10, 2016)

believe it or not, fishing. i fish a lot for bells and that's basically what i spend the most time doing in all animal crossing games, even in new leaf.


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 10, 2016)

I try to get on in the evening, just before the shops close on main street because I'm designing and landscaping my town right now. And then go and get some beetles at the island. 

But I really need to move around all my flowers, organize them, breed them, then lay them out around town again, but not haphazardly like they are right now.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 11, 2016)

Honestly my focus is always just on villagers. I like meeting villagers and talking to villagers


----------



## ashlif (Dec 11, 2016)

I would spend most of my time playing ACNL is landscaping and talking to villagers.


----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2016)

earning bells, trading/buying villagers, aiming to get all of the items from the catalog. i'm almost done with decorating my town but i also need to get more projects, saplings and bamboo shoots


----------



## Cheren (Dec 11, 2016)

I like to think I spread my time evenly, but I've probably spent the most time writing letters or arguing with Isabelle about where to put a PWP.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 11, 2016)

Amahara said:


> I like to think I spread my time evenly, but I've probably spent the most time writing letters or arguing with Isabelle about where to put a PWP.



Isabelle: "I think this is too close to a rock to build a fire hydrant. We need plenty of room!"

(the rock is 5 or more spots away from where I want the fire hydrant to be)

Me: "WTF, Isabelle?! I'm the mayor here, not you!"


----------



## Eudial (Dec 12, 2016)

Landscaping and looking for fossils.


----------



## Nenya (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh, my, the most time? Collecting and dealing with all the mayor's "stuff", talking with, doing errands for and writing to villagers, keeping flowers somewhat under control, watering for maximum grass growth, fishing, shopping, selling below suggested retail value at the flea market...the mayor is a very busy guy...Gahahaha!


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 12, 2016)

in the ww and gc mainly collecting stuff that never seems quite right in my house no matter where
I placed it

in NL trading online and decorating my houses in the way that finally like


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2016)

before new leaf it was talking to villagers, going shopping and decorating my house

now i probably spend more time decorating my town with flowers, paths, pwps etc. than doing anything else lol


----------



## Zireael (Dec 13, 2016)

I guess I spend most of my time cleaning up my town for the day and shopping. Some days when I don't feel like doing much that's all I do, but there are days where I indulge in a lot of online activity, be it trading or helping people. That's mostly on standby until I find a fix for the WiFi signal in my room, my 3DS barely picks it up and it makes having visitors over very laggy right now.


----------



## fruitnotfists-x (Dec 13, 2016)

I mainly just water my flowers, dig up fossils to get them analysed and sell them, use the money to buy everything I need from the shops to complete my catalogue. I've recently been spending a lot of time with the Snow People to get all of their items as it's winter.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Dec 13, 2016)

*



Taking care of my sweet villies!

I have a town that I'm currently doing an absurd amount of landscaping on since there are ponds and rocks EVERYWHERE that I'm trying to work around-- But in my main town the landscaping is done and I'm pretty happy with my PWPs.  I recently restarted one of the towns, chose a very similar map, and am building it back up from scratch because some of the dates on my town tree were weird from time traveling too much and it bothered me, lol.  

After my towns are completed though, I pretty much just relax around town, visit with the villagers and do favors for them.  I've never gotten bored with MilkySky, I'm so happy with the layout!  I've started letting new villagers move in (I've had my dreamies for a year straight and most of them were just giving me duplicates of there photograph at this point...) but I might already kind of regret that.  I love almost all of the ACNL villagers, but I have a special attachment to my dreamies and it felt really... wrong... letting them move?  Like I was way more upset about it than I thought I would be. 




​*


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 14, 2016)

I spend the most time with my 3DS open just standing in the middle of a town (or mid-conversation) while I get distracted by something else. I wish I was kidding but lol nope. This is it. And I appreciate that about the game honestly, that you can put it down whenever and nothing is gonna pop out and kill you or whatever. It's peaceful compared to all the other games I've been playing recently. Stark contrast to Bloodborne for example 

Second to that though I've spent a lot of time landscaping. I used to just chop down all my trees and start from scratch but I didn't do that this time around and I'm still not sure whether I'm happy with it or whether I want to start from a blank slate. Would be a shame to do the latter because I'd have to collect all the saplings and cedar saplings all over again but hey, if it gives me a reason to keep playing I probably shouldn't complain.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd say in the last year landscaping or fishing. I'm trying to stop landscaping though because I miss how the older games felt more chill. I get so perfectionist over it.
I spend a lot of time walking to retail. I feel like my pockets fill up so fast and it's always so far from retail. But I also don't run half the time. Maybe that's it.


----------



## xara (Jan 4, 2017)

trying to increase friendship, and trying to breed hybrids


----------



## Eudial (Jan 5, 2017)

Landscaping, and talking to my villagers!


----------



## Aichan (Jan 7, 2017)

Trying to unlock PwP and landscaping


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

When I first started, al I did was grinding for bells. Then I start shopping and decorating my house and what not.
Now, I just redecorate my town with pwp and try to manage collect all the fish, bugs, and fossil.


----------



## Hom-Dai (Jan 8, 2017)

Fishing and stalking my villagers because they are all adorable and I can't help myself


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 12, 2017)

I usually do my little things like talking to my villagers picking any weeds and stars on the ground and chat up a few friends


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

buying rare things, trying to decorate my house, and lowkey lurking around waiting a thousand years for my villagers to give me a pwp ping. T_T


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 14, 2017)

Planting flowers, running around delivering packages, trying to organize my houses.


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (Jan 16, 2017)

Mostly diving, fishing, collecting/selling fruit, decorating my characters' houses, and creating designs. Been talking to the villagers a lot lately too.


----------



## OkieDokieMochi (Jan 16, 2017)

Landscaping and Diving mostly


----------



## Corrie (Jan 16, 2017)

Making sure no one moves. ;w; It takes soooo long sometimes!


----------



## Qwerty2017 (Jan 16, 2017)

I like trying to find where all the fossils are everytime I play so I can finish my fossil collection. I also like talking to my villagers, catching bugs and fish.


----------



## JSS (Jan 18, 2017)

Lately it feels like it's trying to find that one last fossil that always likes to camouflage itself in a dirt patch behind a bush or something in an obscure part of town!


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm always moving flowers & watering them. I'm also always trying to get all the badges
Right now I'm working on getting 100mil!
I have around 40mil now. I'm close!


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 27, 2017)

Redecorating that darn right room, again... It's like it's cursed to never be something I'd like. Everything I try just looks awful (while I love the look of all my other rooms). The one time I created something I liked it was Undertale themed and I lost interest in Undertale immediately after. XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 28, 2017)

Decorating my town and houses. I also spend a lot of time dream visiting.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

decorating my house and working on getting more bells. aiming for the millions.


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 1, 2017)

Collecting new hybrids on certain days and decorating my town.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 1, 2017)

Talking to Villagers, and working on making money, Sometimes moving stuff around in my House


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 9, 2017)

Beetle farming for the dough!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 9, 2017)

Right now, I'm not doing much. I'm still waiting for all my unwanted villagers to move out so I can move in my dreamies. So at the moment, I only do my dailies: water my breeding pairs, shop, and do initiatives that aren't out of my way or time consuming. Once everyone is moved in, I expect I'll be doing A LOT of landscaping


----------



## Lunacha (Feb 9, 2017)

Right now Im on a mission to make my town beautiful and setting up the trees where I want them to


----------



## Loriii (Feb 9, 2017)

Landscaping and decorating houses. If when during a normal day, buying items off Emporium/Able Sisters/Kicks and donating fossils (and getting tired of Blather's dialogue) spends the most of my playing time.


----------



## Takeru (Feb 11, 2017)

Recently I've been trying to sort out my house. I think it varies on what my current goals are. Back in November/December I was focused on town works projects and bonding with my neighbors~


----------



## Analena (Feb 18, 2017)

Usually trying to organize my flowers... It's not getting anywhere. I also like to visit my villagers!


----------



## Astarte (Feb 18, 2017)

I love shopping for my home, redecorating it, rearranging it and searching for food and bathroom items specifically. I also spend time with villagers and water my flowers. They cover my town.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

Landscaping, decorating rooms, arranging flowers, buying stuff off Emporium/Able Sisters and talking to my villagers at least once every time I play.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 18, 2017)

Landscaping and building up relationships right now.


----------



## qwertyacnl (Feb 18, 2017)

I usually spend the most time harvesting bamboo shoots and chatting up with neighbors.


----------



## thehopefulgrim (Feb 19, 2017)

Right now I spend my time trying to get 100% approval so I can start PWPs. At this moment, I'm on Wild World and placing paths to get a perfect town.


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 19, 2017)

I spend quite a lot of time talking to villagers, visiting dream towns, visiting the island to catch bugs and fish, and trying to get pwp suggestions!


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 21, 2017)

I spend most of my time making crossbreeds and collecting new furniture to raise my HHA score


----------



## Flunkifera (Mar 6, 2017)

I think talking to my villagers, creating my town and my interior design.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Building my encyclopedia! Just caught every single Deep-Sea Creature and I'm so happy about that~


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

Fixing up paths and landscaping


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 17, 2017)

Depends on what needs to get done, I suppose. Recently I've been talking to villagers and writing a ton of letters because I'm interested in getting pictures. A few weeks ago, though, I re-did all my paths. Then I had to change up some landscaping. I have a feeling that decorating my house will be next.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

Cleaning up and organising my items recently. I have 2 towns and 8 characters, and I'm (foolishly) working on getting the items catalogued by all 8 of them. It's a mind-numbing process.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 17, 2017)

Mostly home decorating. It's my favorite thing to do in Animal Crossing. <3 If I'm not putting a room together piece by piece, I'm rearranging the furniture and replacing some things that might look better. There's always room for improvement to me.


----------



## kenna (Mar 18, 2017)

talking with the villagers and catching bugs and fish


----------



## Weiland (Mar 19, 2017)

Shopping, customising, talking to villagers to boost friendship levels.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2017)

I've gotten out of the habit of playing on any consistent basis, but when I do fire up my town, my time is mostly devoted to watering and rearranging flowers in an effort to grow more hybrids; chatting with the villagers to keep'em happy; and trying to reorganize all of the items scattered all over my town so that I can keep track of everything by set, series, etc....


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> Fixing up paths and landscaping


Same. Seems like this landscaping will never be done.


----------



## fenris (Mar 20, 2017)

at this point, I'm mostly working on landscaping stuff...  a pretty good chunk of my town is covered in "plain cloth" tiles.    blue ones are covering areas I don't want villagers moving into, and I'm using yellow to mark where I'm thinking about putting paths.  eventually, I'll put down green ones for potential PWP locations.


----------



## gabuie (Mar 21, 2017)

rearranging my flowers


----------



## Elvera (Mar 21, 2017)

Currently I'm just focusing on Landscaping, which is fun except when realize that the bridge I just finished building is one space higher than it should be and I have to tear it down to rebuild it.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 21, 2017)

Landscaping and house decorating. My poor neighbors haven't seen me too much. But it'll be worth it, I hope!


----------



## Isalami (Mar 30, 2017)

I do lots of things, but I think the thing that consumes most of my time is landscaping and talking to my villagers~


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 31, 2017)

I spend the most time anxiously saving, ngl. Apart from that though, I run errands and do everything I need to do for the day. Like getting my new emotion from Shrunk, checking Nook's and Timmy and Tommy's store and lastly the ables. Then I usually save and quit. I don't really spend that much time talking to my villagers anymore to be honest, because I pretty much already know what most of them are going to say. Perhaps i'm burnt out though. I remember i'd spend hours and hours just talking to my villagers. If Timmy and Tommy's has some new bushes that I need i'll probably spend some time planting them, or planning out my next PWP.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

Gardening. I enjoy gardening in real life so my favourite thing in Animal Crossing is growing hybrids and collecting all the fruit.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 2, 2017)

Not much, just digging fossils and talking to villagers. I have all fish, deep sea creatures and fossils and almost every bug except the tarantula and scorpion, no idea of how to catch them x.x


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

Decorating!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And fishing!


----------

